# Starcraft wont install on my Mac!! HELP! PLEASE!!



## lilmadmac (Jun 6, 2005)

greetings people,

i got a problem...installing Starcraft on my Mac  ::angel::       ;

i tried to install starcraft via the "install SC on pc and then copy the game files to mac, put the patch files to the Starcraft Files folder, copy the maps i wanna use from starcraft maps folder to the "rename me maps" folder then delete the original maps folder, make an ALIAS of the starcraft Carbon file ( cuz iam using osx 10.3.9) and move it to the starcraft folder and start it....DAAAANG!!... 

So the first thing my tired eyes recognize on the screen is a small error message containing " FATAL ERROR - There was an error loading the file local"

I ve tried to start with the Starcraft file (which is made for 0S9) this one will let the classic envi come up but after it has loaded it says the same error message....

so what could be the problem....?

iam using a powerbook g4 12" revision nov 2004 doesnt boot on 0s9 anymore
the place on my harddisk is Mac OS Extended(Journaled)

After hours of frustration, I found a hidden place on the blizzard webpage named "Starcraft native OSX installer" for the first moment i believed to had finally found the key to all my dreams but after i had loaded the image, givin my cd-key , accepting license agreement, choosing the destination to place the game and clicking INSTALL...then requests the Original Starcraft cd which is (hocupocus, TADA!!) already in my drive?!... but the installer wont recognize it tho, so i took another ORIGINAL starcraft cd and did another attempt but failure....the same problem...he spins the cd for a sec the Starcraft cd label pops up in the finder and disappears as quick as it just came in.... and the prog ejects the disc again and again... until my nerves were laying on the floor....

Soooo....here I go, after that i tried to mess with the starcraft 1.05 os9 installer but this wont recognize the disc aswell....

PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!

Its such a pain to be blocked from joining the wide starcraft universe!!!! :'P

Thanks for any help, dudes   

santa   

PS. on the attachments you can see my starcraft folder + the error messages


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 6, 2005)

> install SC on pc and then copy the game files to mac, put the patch files to the Starcraft Files folder



So you installed the game on a PC, and then copied the game files to a Mac??? 
Use the Mac installer for that game.


----------



## Damrod (Jun 6, 2005)

http://ftp.blizzard.com/pub/starcraft/patches/Mac/StarCraft_OS_X_Installer.dmg

try this one. Basically, it should be able to install StarCraft with your PC CD, using this OS X native installer. Not 100% guarantee(sp?) that it works, have not tried it myself. But it's worth a try


----------



## lilmadmac (Jun 7, 2005)

I ve tried to install it with the OSX Installer you had just posted, but this one doesnt find the Original starcraft cd, I ve tried 2 Starcraft Original cds, and nothing happended at all....it keeps ejecting the discs and asks for the Starcraft cds instead.... (((         ::sleepy::


----------



## Sofasurfer (Jul 6, 2006)

exactliy the same problem with native installer for Diadlo 2 or Brood War.
No idea what those blizzard guys composed, but it doesn´t work. you can try send them a mail but you´ll wait until your teeth fall out for a reply (trust me, my teeth didn´t fall out but I´m still waiting)


----------



## hypertron (Jul 8, 2006)

probably the only thing you guys can do is install it on a OS9 comp. Then copy the files over to the OSX comp. Then then patch it up to the OSX patch. I did this some how but i forget how, i mean installing it on OSX. Try sticking in the SC cd when it asks for it, not before you run the installer.


----------



## Claw (Jun 21, 2009)

http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=en_US&articleId=21149


----------



## gollum84 (Jun 27, 2009)

Have you tried creating a battle.net account and linking the game to your account?  

That's what I did for Diablo II.  Enter the CD key that came with your game and Blizzard gives you a digital download link for your particular game.  Diablo II and LoD installed without a problem, so maybe Starcraft will too.


----------



## bitlord (Aug 27, 2009)

Just go to the Blizard site the 2 people above said. I have install starcraft on my Mac doing this. You get the CD key and register the game with blizzard and they will let you download a Mac or PC version for your computer that doesn't need the disk. This install method is for computers that don't have a CD ROM. After download just install it like any other Mac program.
You should uninstall Starcraft and then reinstall using the dmg file from blizards website.

I hope this helps


----------

